# richtige Voraussetzungen für Die Sims 3?



## rOxXy (19. Januar 2009)

*richtige Voraussetzungen für Die Sims 3?*

hi Leute,

wahrscheinlich bin ich hier n bissl falsch, da ich mal gaaaaaar keine Ahnung von PCs hab  aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir DIE SIMS 3 zuzulegen und da ich graphiktechnisch schon bei DIE SIMS 2 einige Probleme mit meinem Laptop hatte, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, ob ich mit meinem Laptop DIE SIMS 3 überhaupt spielen kann.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! 


*Hab n SONY VAIO (VGN-N11 s/w)*

*CPU: Intel Centrino Core Duo T2050, 1.60 GHz*
*Memory: 1024MB/Mo (2x512MB/Mo) (533MHz)*
*HDD: 100GB/Go*
*Graphics: Intel GMA 950 mit bis zu 128MB/Mo*

*Betriebssystem ist WINDOWS XP*

wie gesagt, mir persönlich sagen die Daten gar nichts  aber hier gibts bestimmt n paar Leute, die sich auskennen und mir sagen können, ob es sich mit diesen Voraussetzungen lohnt sich das Spiel zuzulegen...

schon mal n kleines DANKE im Voraus

LG
r0xXy


----------



## ATImania (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, da ich die Mindestanforderung der Sims 3 noch nicht kenne bzw. diese soweit ich weiss nicht veröffentlich wurden aber ich lehne mich einfach mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte zu 99% wird das leider nichts werden 

Die meisten Aktuellen PC Spiele benätigen einen Core 2 Duo mit ca. ~2,0 GHz und 1,5 bis 2 GB Speicher und eine 256 MB Grafikkarte mit Pixel Shader 3.0! Und bei dir hört sich das auch nicht nach Grafikkarte sondern Grafik Chip an der nochmal deutlich langsamer sein dürfte als eine 128 MB Karte.

Sorry


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*



ATImania schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, da ich die Mindestanforderung der Sims 3 noch nicht kenne bzw. diese soweit ich weiss nicht veröffentlich wurden aber ich lehne mich einfach mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte zu 99% wird das leider nichts werden
> 
> Die meisten Aktuellen PC Spiele benätigen einen Core 2 Duo mit ca. ~2,0 GHz und 1,5 bis 2 GB Speicher und eine 256 MB Grafikkarte mit Pixel Shader 3.0! Und bei dir hört sich das auch nicht nach Grafikkarte sondern Grafik Chip an der nochmal deutlich langsamer sein dürfte als eine 128 MB Karte.
> 
> Sorry



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ussetzungen-vista-anspruchsvoller-als-xp.html

Denke auch das besonderst die Grafikeinheit auf deinem Läppi, dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## ATImania (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Ohhh gibt also doch schon min. anforderung 
Ja okay aber auch ohne auf diese zu schauen war mir leider schon fast klar das das wohl nichts werden wird. Zumal ein Grafik Chip im Notebook auch nicht die leistung bringt.

EDIT:

Wobei ich sehe gerade, dass die Anforderung von Die Sims 3 sehr gering ist und unter umständen schaffst du es das Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen was aber nicht heißt das es gut laufen wird. Einfach mal abwarten und evt. DEMO besorgen wenn es eine gibt (PC Zeitschriften, Internet runterladen ..... ) oder von Freunde vorher mal ausleihen!


----------



## rOxXy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Ich habs befürchtet 

Also sprich ich bräuchte nen besseren Laptop... oder kann man an denen evtl. auch was austauschen, so wie bei normalen Rechnern??

Sry, ist wahrscheinlich ne selten dumme Frage, aber bin echt null vom Fach 


Aber auf jeden Fall schon mal DANKE euch Beiden


----------



## ATImania (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Aufrüsten kann man einen Leptop schon das nicht das Problem aber kostet es 1.) meistens etwas mehr als bei normalen Desktop PCs und 2.) ist das nicht so einfach (gerade für Leute die sich nicht auskennen). Aber wie gesagt, am besten DEMO saugen oder aus einer PC Zeitschrift von der DVD installieren oder das Spiel von Freunden mal ausleihen. Kann auch gut sein, dass mit einigen abstrichen du Die Sims 3 sogar spielen kannst (wenn wohl auch nicht besonders gut).

Kleiner Tipp: bevor du für viel Geld einen deutlich teureren Leptop kaufst, lieber für ca. 250,- bis 300,-€ einen normalen PC und der reicht für Die Sims 3 + einige weitere Aktuelle Spiele auf (je nach Grafikkarte) Mittleren bis hohe Einstellungen.


----------



## rOxXy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Ja, das erstmal mit ner Demoversion zu versuchen, ist ne gute Idee. Will ja nicht 50€ für was ausgeben, was ich gar nicht spielen kann...vorallem hat DIE SIMS 3 ja diesen neuen Kopierschutz, weswegen man es ja quasi nicht wieder umtauschen bzw. weiterverkaufen kann  

Hab jetzt das halbe Internet durchforstet, aber scheinbar gibts keine Demo für DIE SIMS 3.
Hab versucht eine für n Spiel mit gleichen Systemanforderungen zu finden, aber auch das ist schwerer als gedacht...entweder die Systemanforderungen sind anders oder es gibt gar keine Demoversion.

Echt blöd!!!...

Wisst ihr vllt n Spiel, womit ich das austesten könnte???


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Läuft denn Sims 2 ohne Probleme bei dir?


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Wenn Sims 2 zumindest auf mittel durchgehend flüssig läuft, durfte Teil 3 nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATImania (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Die Sims 3 sind ja auch noch nicht einmal draußen!! Ich denke eine DEMO wird (wenn eine kommt) erst im Februar 09 genau wie das Game selber. Also abwarten


----------



## rOxXy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Läuft denn Sims 2 ohne Probleme bei dir?


 


Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn Sims 2 zumindest auf mittel durchgehend flüssig läuft, durfte Teil 3 nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


 

Also DIE SIMS 2 läuft eigentlich ohne Probleme - dh., dass es flüssig läuft und sich nicht aufhängt oder so... aber die Graphik ist halt *******  alles total verschwommen und je länger ich spiele, desto schlimmer wirds. 
(gleiches Problem bei DIE SIMS:INSELGESCHICHTEN)

Aber DIE SIMS 2 hat ja im Vergleich zu DIE SIMS 3 relativ niedrige Systemanforderungen. Deshalb hab ich n bissl Schiss, dass wenns da schon graphisch nicht so dolle ist, dass es beim neuen Spiel dann zur absoluten Katastrophe wird  




ATImania schrieb:


> Die Sims 3 sind ja auch noch nicht einmal draußen!! Ich denke eine DEMO wird (wenn eine kommt) erst im Februar 09 genau wie das Game selber. Also abwarten


 

Hoffe mal, dass es eine Demoversion geben wird. 

Naja, heißt wohl wirklich abwarten...


DANKE euch aber für die Tipps 

LG
r0xXy


----------



## X-2ELL (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

also mit der Demoversion braucht man so denke ich nicht rechnen, hab ich bei Sims zumindest nie erlebt. Was auch nie wirklich gepasst hat, sind die Systemanforderungen. Ich denke man braucht schon ein gutes System um alles richtig schön flüssig zu spielen, gerade weil die Nachbarschaften frei zugänglich sind. Näheres kann man wirklich nur sagen wenn man das Spiel hat. Und der Kopierschutz ist auch nich so extrem, sollte aber eigentlich auch egal sein...abwarten, is ja bald soweit


----------



## Fighter3 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: HILFE!!! - richtige Voraussetzungen für DIE SIMS 3???*

Warum gräbst du eigentlich ein Thema vom 19.01 aus? 
Gerade da das Spiel schon in ein paar tagen (oder Wochen?) erscheint ist wohl nicht vor Verkaufsstart mit einer Demoversion zu rechnen. 
die Systemanforderungen sind mittlerweile auch bekannt und hier einzusehen.


----------



## X-2ELL (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: richtige Voraussetzungen für Die Sims 3?*

zum ersten: mit langer weile gräbt es sich gut. Is doch auch nich schlimm, is doch nich verboten.
zum zweiten: hatte mich auch schon gewundert, das nix aktuelles drunter steht....is aber auch nich schlimm, kümmer dich da mal nich drum


----------

